# Thursday Night Drinks. H2O Pool Bar. Nov 4. Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Beach



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all!

After the great outing by the pool last Thursday, why don't we have another Thursday Night Drinks by the pool this week? Let's meet 9 p.m. onwards in the H2O Poolbar of the Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Beach Hotel (Opposite Jumeirah Beach Residences) for a nice and laid back start of your weekend. We could even move up to the skybar a bit later that night for some great views over the Gulf!

As always, I count on the regular crowd to join, but do like to make clear that this is an open event. We've got newcomers and seasoned Dubai expats joining every week and you are very welcome to pop by for a drink! Just send me a private message so that I can let you know where we are exactly.

Cheers


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

oooooooooh am i the first to jump on the fun wagon?? I ain't missing another one after the fun you guys had without me the last time! So I'm in!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ipshi said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> oooooooooh am i the first to jump on the fun wagon?? I ain't missing another one after the fun you guys had without me the last time! So I'm in!!!


Your such party animal Ipshi


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ahem -- i think this is the first time ive been called that... so im gonna take it as a compliment... however it may have been meant!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After the great outing by the pool last Thursday, why don't we have another Thursday Night Drinks by the pool this week? Let's meet 9 p.m. onwards in the H2O Poolbar of the Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Beach Hotel (Opposite Jumeirah Beach Residences) for a nice and laid back start of your weekend. We could even move up to the skybar a bit later that night for some great views over the Gulf!
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to walk across


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> I'll be sure to walk across


would you like me to hold your hand while you cross the road


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> would you like me to hold your hand while you cross the road


Well, much obliged but I think I might manage it alone. Look left then right and only cross when the light is green right? I think my memory still holds that far

I take it you are coming along then?:clap2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Well, much obliged but I think I might manage it alone. Look left then right and only cross when the light is green right? I think my memory still holds that far
> 
> I take it you are coming along then?:clap2:


i dont leave until the 8th so yes i shall be coming along


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Count me in + 1 more


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

pannyzero said:


> Count me in + 1 more


is this the other girl u were talking about?


----------



## pannyzero (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, it seems like we are going to have quite good amout of girls in this Thursday night. We need more guys to balance it out!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

cute ones only please?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

going out with a bunch of girls sounds like that should get a good crowd up, wish I could be there.

But sadly I am out, I will be having a pint of real ale in a pub with a log fire in Yorkshire:clap2:lane:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

What a pretty picture you paint mike...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> But sadly I am out, I will be having a pint of real ale in a pub with a log fire in Yorkshire:clap2:lane:


 
:blah: :blah::blah::blah:

Will feel bad for you that you have to be inside because its so cold outside there (really just jealous)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:ranger: Might come out.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't make it....I anticipate my car breaking down again tomorrow morning because it's Thursday! :frusty:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I can't make it....I anticipate my car breaking down again tomorrow morning because it's Thursday! :frusty:


Ford - *F*ix *o*r *R*epair *D*aily
- *F*ound *o*n the *R*oad *D*ead


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pannyzero said:


> Count me in + 1 more


Cute and yummy?? iWant ... LOL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm .. the proposed venue is just too far from me ... 

What to do ... what to do ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Hmm .. the proposed venue is just too far from me ...
> 
> What to do ... what to do ...


You just want a special invitation Ari...don't go...sit at home all night long like this...:ranger:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugh, I know ... "major major" distance from Rimal to the Hilton ... I wonder how long it'll take for me to cab it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thursday night....lots of traffic....use the helipad!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I think it'll be safer if I just asked Scottie to beam me up ... 

Do you have his number?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just hold your index finger to your ear drum....works everytime for me!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, she doesnt have an american car... she has something even worse. A european car!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yer right ... what was I thinking ... I'd rather have El Camino instead of Porsche hoopties ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Now if Elphaba said she was coming i`m sure there`d be a large turnout to see the elusive Mod.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Unfortunately, she doesnt have an american car... she has something even worse. A european car!


Jaguars, Land Rovers, Aston Martins, were being made by Ford couple years back


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Now if Elphaba said she was coming i`m sure there`d be a large turnout to see the elusive Mod.


I think I'd just scare people away


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don`t worry, they can valet park your broomstick!!


----------



## Glider DXB (Nov 3, 2010)

I am joining ....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

come on elphaba... please do join in ... maybe just for a little while? What if all of us say pretty please?


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife and I may try to come out. It's not too far from us in JLT.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll try to be there as well


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Good to see that we're again going to have a good crowd tonight! Newcomers, please do send me a private message so that I can give you my phone number, just in case. Will also let the staff know where we are, ask for Marcel. 

Regulars, you know where to go


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright - I am game as well - as long as it does not burn a hole in my pocket and I may have to walk back 

I stay in Umm Al Sheif at the moment.. could I bring a friend?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I may well make the short 3 minute walk to the Hilton at some point in the evening.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

parthans said:


> Alright - I am game as well - as long as it does not burn a hole in my pocket and I may have to walk back
> 
> I stay in Umm Al Sheif at the moment.. could I bring a friend?


Hi there!
the event is open to everyone. Bring as many friends as you like, the more the merrier!

See ya all tonight!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

TO THE NEWCOMERS:

please remember to PM Marcel or me for contact details!!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i feel like flaking


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

hash4272 said:


> i feel like flaking


flake!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

this is a bit like the pot calling the kettle black isnt it Saint Ari??

Are you flaking out on us again????


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

It would almost be worth coming if only for the chance to stand 10 feet from Jynxgirl, seeping up a drink, looking her up and down and making "noises".

But I'm allready falling asleep on my computer, and don't fancy getting slapped that much, so I guess I'll sitt this one out 

.
..
...

(yes, I am new to this forum, and yes, I am mean. But I'm like fungus. I'll grow on you if you're not carefull )


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> this is a bit like the pot calling the kettle black isnt it Saint Ari??
> 
> Are you flaking out on us again????


Considering the distance from my casa ... too far ... I might just ... LOL


----------



## HarjSahota (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this happening tonight? Sorry I am new to this?


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

we're coming over for a bit


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

HarjSahota said:


> Is this happening tonight? Sorry I am new to this?


Yes, this is happening tonight! Actually on the way now. We'll start meeting around 9 p.m.


----------



## HarjSahota (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Yes, this is happening tonight! Actually on the way now. We'll start meeting around 9 p.m.


I may come along, I am walking distance away


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Got stuck having a lava cake @ Chile's ...


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry things came up , not gonna be able to make it


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

That was a great night everyone! Thanks a lot for showing up! Large group, lots of regulars and newcomers...excellent mix!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

fun night loved to pull Marcel's leg  have a great time with your friend Marc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> It would almost be worth coming if only for the chance to stand 10 feet from Jynxgirl, seeping up a drink, looking her up and down and making "noises".
> 
> But I'm allready falling asleep on my computer, and don't fancy getting slapped that much, so I guess I'll sitt this one out
> 
> ...



Have you ever met Jynxgirl? If you're standing 10 feet away from her making noises, she *WILL* know.  So be afraid.....be very afraid! 

Glad to know everyone had a great time!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You dont have to be afraid.... Cluck and stare all you want. I have learned to just not leave my apartment to avoid dubai as mostly as I can  I have given up on dubai completely and am ok with just hating it here. See.. I have grown.. a year ago I was still trying to figure fighting the dubainess!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I had an amazing time last night! Thanks for making Diwali a little more home-ier for me!


----------



## HarjSahota (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone do Friday night drinks?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

They used to organise Friday Brunches which ran well into the night, but we haven't seen an "official" forum brunch thread in a while.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

even though a certain somebody talked about it with me... there was no invite extended... the brunchers are a selective b(r)unch of ppl indeed


u can always start something on friday nights wit the ppl u meet on thursday nights... join us next week


----------



## HarjSahota (Nov 4, 2010)

ipshi said:


> even though a certain somebody talked about it with me... there was no invite extended... the brunchers are a selective b(r)unch of ppl indeed
> 
> 
> u can always start something on friday nights wit the ppl u meet on thursday nights... join us next week


I am staying in JBR the walk, I will defo join you next week.

Looking forward to meeting people in similar situations.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> even though a certain somebody talked about it with me... there was no invite extended... the brunchers are a selective b(r)unch of ppl indeed
> 
> 
> u can always start something on friday nights wit the ppl u meet on thursday nights... join us next week


There are a lot of brunch options and if you search through previous threads, you will see some recommendations too. Maybe someone new should take the lead and organise a brunch for the forum members.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

how about ipshi set up the Friday Brunch  im sure she will do a good job organizing it


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You dont have to be afraid.... Cluck and stare all you want. I have learned to just not leave my apartment to avoid dubai as mostly as I can  I have given up on dubai completely and am ok with just hating it here. See.. I have grown.. a year ago I was still trying to figure fighting the dubainess!


Sweety, if we can coax you into leaving your place for a couple of hours, there might just be a couple of NFL games in it for you.

.
..
...

Did I mention I was Evil


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lita join us for sushi tomorrow night. Jynx will be there.


----------



## taja609 (Nov 4, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After the great outing by the pool last Thursday, why don't we have another Thursday Night Drinks by the pool this week? Let's meet 9 p.m. onwards in the H2O Poolbar of the Hilton Dubai Jumeirah Beach Hotel (Opposite Jumeirah Beach Residences) for a nice and laid back start of your weekend. We could even move up to the skybar a bit later that night for some great views over the Gulf!
> 
> ...





Hope I'll be tuned next time you post something like that


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> That was a great night everyone! Thanks a lot for showing up! Large group, lots of regulars and newcomers...excellent mix!


It was a great night indeed! Thanks again Marcel for organising it. There were quite a few people. It will be hard to beat next time... but I am sure we will manage it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Sweety, if we can coax you into leaving your place for a couple of hours, there might just be a couple of NFL games in it for you.
> 
> .
> ..
> ...


Where we going sunday night starting around 8pm or monday/tuesday night at like 4am ? 

I am not falling for that one.. mr france man who probly doesnt even like american football and will just try to put it down and make fun of it. Then just go off on some tangent about how 'football' is a real sport... blah blah blah


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where we going sunday night starting around 8pm or monday/tuesday night at like 4am ?
> 
> I am not falling for that one.. mr france man who probly doesnt even like american football and will just try to put it down and make fun of it. Then just go off on some tangent about how 'football' is a real sport... blah blah blah


:ranger:

Well, there is a nice way to start the week...

I'll grant you that the crack about how ironic it is that in a nation build on pride and ruggedness, people feel the need to put on 40 lbs of protective gear to play rugby is always just a couple of beers away. (because of the whole evil thing







)
But it's just a crack.

Even though Basketball is really my thing, I enjoy the occasional NFL game as much as the next guy. (but I have had a hard time explaining to my wife why the hell they are playing on a Christmas Day / Eve, and why it's a good thing when the whole family ends up eating desert in front of the bears game).
I'm just hoping the Bears will toughen up a notch in defense and actually start protecting Cutler. (I know, wishful thinking...)


And don't get me started on soccer/football, which is the mostest stupidestest parody of a sport in the world (or at least right up there with cricket and curling).


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The only people that ever put soccer down are the people who can`t play it. It kept me fit and healthy for almost 30 years and as a sport for kids is a great team building exercise.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The only people that ever put soccer down are the people who can`t play it. It kept me fit and healthy for almost 30 years and as a sport for kids is a great team building exercise.


And there are good reasons why it's one of the world's most popular sports...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The only people that ever put soccer down are the people who can`t play it. It kept me fit and healthy for almost 30 years and as a sport for kids is a great team building exercise.



Name one other sport where cheating is so much part of the game that the governing body refuses to do anything that might hinder it ?

One other sport where the public has to be banned from the event because of their violence ?

One other sport where you are trained to fall on the pitch ? Not taught how to break a fall in case of contact, how to fall !

enough said.











Now let's get something straight : when the game is played right, it can be a great game. Unfortunately, it is usually spoiled by the rotten mentality of a lot of the involved parties...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is a discussion for The Lounge, not a thread on going out.

:focus:


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry boss.

As the event has passed, I thought it was OK to digress...

I'd never hijack an actually active thread and prevent people from getting the info they came for in the first place.

.
..
...

Unless of course I was sure I could get away with it


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lita,
The Irony of someone from France talking about cheating and violence in football is breath taking considering Terry Henry`s performance against Republic of Ireland in the qualification stage of the world cup and Zinedine Zedane`s exploits in the previous World Cup Final.

Thank god there is no cheating in your most famous event the Tour De France, oops!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> This is a discussion for The Lounge, not a thread on going out.
> 
> :focus:


I seem to see a post from you a little bit higher up 

anyway where is this weeks thread, I can make it this Thursday!lane:


----------

